# [Q] Nexus S 4G Stock Zip?



## y2kdread

Does anyone have the Nexus S 4G stock zip?

I need to flash my phone back to stock.

Also, is it possible to lock the bootloader without usb?

Thanks!


----------



## strifejester

You can get everything you need here.

http://download.peteralfonso.com/crespo4g

The stock images are the ones to use via fastboot.

As far as I know there is no way to lock the bootloader without usb and even the links there are rooted versions of the stock images. Your best bet is to use fastboot to flash the images and then relock it if you want stock.


----------

